# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ιστορικά πλοία της ποντοπόρου >  η HELLESPONT SHIPPING (Παπαχριστίδης) και τα πλοία της

## npapad

Να δούμε και μια μεγάλη Ελληνική εταιρεία με ιστορία 70 χρόνων στα ναυτιλιακά δρώμενα. Η Οικογένεια Παπαχριστίδη είναι από την Ελευθερούπολη της Καβάλας και ήταν επιτυχημένοι καπνέμποροι μέχρι και το 1930. Η εταιρεία χρεοκόπησε λόγω της κρίσης του 1930 και ο Φρίξος Β. Παπαχριστίδης έφυγε για τον Καναδά όπου και εμπορευόταν γραμματόσημα με μεγάλη επιτυχία. Δυστυχώς ο Β' παγκόσμιος πόλεμος κατέστρεψε και αυτή τη δραστηριότητα αλλά βρήκε ευκαιρία το 1946 να αγοράσει από την Καναδική κυβέρνηση κάποια από τα καναδέζικα liberties που εκποιούσε. Η εταιρεία είχε έδρα το Μόντρεαλ και λεγόταν αρχικά Papachristidis Co. Ltd.

Το 1955 μπήκε και στα δεξαμενόπλοια παραγγέλνοντας 2 σε Βελγικά ναυπηγεία. Τη δεκαετία του 1960 μπήκε και στη ναυτιλία των Μεγάλων Λιμνών παραγγέλνοντας από το 1960 έως το 1965 6 lakers (bulkers ειδικής κατασκευής για τις Μεγάλες Λίμνες) εκμεταλλευόμενος το άνοιγμα του καναλιού St. Lawrence το 1959 και την μεγάλη αύξηση της κίνησης που δημιουργήθηκε. Τον καναδικό στόλο τον πούλησε τελικά το 1972

Στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 1960 ξεκίνησε στην εταιρεία και ο γιος του Φρίξου, Βασίλης, ο οποίος αρχικά εγκαταστάθηκε στον Πειραιά για να επιβλέπει το άνοιγμα στην αλιεία με την εταιρεία "ΧΑΡΑΥΓΗ" που είχαν ξεκινήσει. Μετά από ένα διάστημα διέκοψαν όμως αυτή τη δραστηριότητα.

Τη δεκαετία του 1970 άρχισε ναυπηγήσεις στα Ιαπωνικά ναυπηγεία μεγαλώνοντας κατά πολύ την εταιρεία. 

Το 1980 ιδρύθηκε η HELLESPONT STEAMSHIP CORP στον Πειραιά και έκλεισε το γραφείο του Καναδά. Από τότε συνέχισε να αναπτύσσεται έως και της μέρες μας διαχειριζόμενη συνολικά ένα στόλο που υπερβαίνει τα 115 πλοία από την αρχή της εταιρείας.

Προσπάθησα χρησιμοποιώντας σαν μπούσουλα μια λίστα που υπάρχει στο site της εταιρείας (εδώ : http://www.hellespont.com/historical-fleet-list/) να δημιουργήσω μία όσο το δυνατόν πιο πλήρη Fleet List συμπληρώνοντας/διορθώνοντας την με αντιπαραβολή από τη Miramar, το αρχείο μου και το αρχείο του αδελφού μου Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη (emmpapad) και τα Greek Shipping Directories από το 1957 μέχρι σήμερα. Υπάρχει και ένα μικρό ιστορικό της εταιρείας εδώ : http://www.hellespont.com/group-history/

Τα ιστορικά στοιχεία είναι από το εξαιρετικό βιβλίο των Γιάννη Θεοτοκά & Τζελίνας Χαρλαύτη "Έλληνες εφοπλιστές και ναυτιλιακές επιχειρήσεις"

Και η λίστα με τα πλοία :
HELLESPONT - PAPACHRISTIDIS 1.jpgHELLESPONT - PAPACHRISTIDIS 2.jpg

----------


## npapad

Υπάρχει εδώ :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kz5HrpGjWiU
ένα ωραίο ντοκιμαντέρ (στα Αγγλικά μόνο δυστυχώς) που δείχνει την κατασκευή πλοίου της εταιρείας.

----------


## dionisos

BULK CARRIER CYTHERA IMO 7018197 Κατασκευη 1970 στην OSAKA  GR 16389 DW 26588TONS.
CYTHERA IMO 7018197.jpg  CYTHERA KYTHERA-APOLLON 7018197.jpg APOLLON

----------


## dionisos

BULK CARRIER PANGUEON IMO 7314369 Κατασκευη 1973 στο ONOMICHI-JAPAN GR 20482 DW 34574 TONS. Επωληθη το 1983. Εδω ως PANGUEON-ATLANTIS LUCK 7314369.jpg ATLANTIS LUCK και ως PANGUEON-TWIN IMO 7314369.jpg TWIN shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

BULK CARRIER PHILIPPI IMO 6511673 Κτασκευη 1965 στην NAGOYA-JAPAN GR12495 DW 22174 TONS. Επωληθη το 1982. PHILIPPI IMO 6511673.jpg PHILIPPI PHILIPPI-ABBY IMO 6511673.jpg και ως ABBY shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

BULK CARRIER KONITSA IMO 7384479 Κατασκευη 1975 στην GDYNIA-POLLAND GR 33921 DW 55012 TONS. Επωληθη το 1983KONITSA IMO 7384479.jpg KONITSA και ως KONITSA-MARIA D'AMATO 7384479.jpg MARIA D'AMATO shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

TANKER DrD.K. SAMY IMO 6807917 Κατασκευη το 1968 στο NAGASAKI-JAPAN GR 41965. Επωληθη το 1997.
Dr. D.K.SAMY IMO 6807917.jpg Dr. D.K.SAMY Dr. D.K.SAMY-HELLESPONT FAITH.jpg HELLESPONT FAITH

----------


## dionisos

TANKER ELEFTHEROUPOLIS IMO 7353822. Κατασκευαστηκε το 1974 στο SASEBO-JAPAN GR 137713 DW 285506 TONS. Επωληθη το 1981. Πηγε για διαλυση το 2003
ELEFTHEROUPOLIS-MOUNTAIN CLOUD 7353822.jpg ως MOUNTAIN CLOUD shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

FEUX FOLLETS IMO 6719330.  Κατασκευη 1967 στο COLLINGWODD-CANADA GR 18045 DW 28398. Eπωληθη το 1972 και ονομασθηκε CANADIAN LEADER
FEUX FOLLETS- CANADIAN LEADER 6719330.jpg shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

CAPTAIN POLEMIS IMO 5303964 Ναυπηγηση το 1943 στο ST. JOHN-CANADA GR 2877 DW 4698 TONS
CAPTAIN POLEMIS-SNA 6.jpg ως SNA 6 CAPTAIN POLEMIS-TOURLIANI 5303964.jpg και ως TOURLIANI

----------


## dionisos

TANKER EMERILLON IMO 5103144 Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1960 στο LEVIS-CANADA GR 26968 DW 44980 TONS Πηγε για διαλυση το 1979EMERILLON 5103144.jpg  shipspotingEMERILLON IMO 5103144.jpg

----------


## dionisos

MONTREALAIS IMO 5241142 Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1962 στο MONTREAL-CANADA GR 17647 DW  DW 27840 TONS.
MONTREALAIS IMO 5241142.jpg ως ALGOMA MONTREALAIS shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

HAMILTONIAN IMO 5141249 Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1962 στο ST.JOHN-CANADA GR 18192 DW 27484 Επωληθη το 1972 και ονομαστηκε CANADIAN HUNTER  Πηγε για διαλυση το 1996 στο ALANG
HAMILTONIAN - CANADIAN HUNTER 5141249.jpg ως CANADIAN HUNTER shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

QUEBECOIS IMO 5287847 Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1963 στο MONTREAL-CANADA GR 17646 DW 27633
QUEBECOIS IMO 5287847.jpg shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

NEWSBRUNSWICKER IMO 5421596 Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1963 στο ST.JOHN-CANADA GR 18192 DW 27485 TONS. Επωληθη το 1972 και ονομαστηκε CANADIAN MARINER Πηγε για διαλυση το 2007 
NEWSBRUNSWICKER-CANADIAN MARINER.jpg ως CANADIAN MARINER shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

DON DE DIEU IMO 6514871 Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1965 στο MONTREAL-CANADA GR 17564 DW 26646 TONS. Επωληθη το 1971 και ονομαστηκε V.W. SCULLY Πηγε για διαλυση το 2004 στο ALANG.
DON DE DIEU- V.W.SCULLY 6514871.jpg V.W. SCULLY DON DE DIEU- ALGOSOUND 6514871.jpg ALGOSOUND shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

HELLESPONT HOPE IMO 7372713 - HELLESPONT  ENERGY IMO 7372701 Αδελφα Δεξαμενοπλοια ναυπηγησης το 1974 στην Ιαπωνια. Επωληθησαν το 1997.
HELLESPONT HOPE IMO 7372713.jpg HELLESPONT HOPE shipspoting HELLESPONT ENERGY IMO 7372701.jpg HELLESPONT ENERGY

----------


## dionisos

KUTUKU IMO 7388865 - KUAKA IMO 7388877 Αδελφα Δεξαμενοπλοια ναυπηγησης 1975 στο GOTHENBORG 
KOTUKU IMO 7388865.jpg KUTUKU KUAKA IMO 7388877.jpg KUAKA KUAKA - TRUST IMO 7388877.jpg Ως TRUST A shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

AMOKURA EX HINDUSTAN IMO 7343346 Δεξαμενοπλοιο ναυπηγησης 1976 στο NEW CASTLE UPON TYNE -UK. GR 18682 DW 32290 TONS. Μ ηχανη 7/cyl  SULTZER 14000 Bhp. Αγορασθηκε το 1978 και πωληθηκε το 1993. Εβυθισθη το 2007 στο BENIN.
AMOKURA IMO 7343346.jpg AMOKURA AMOKURA EX HINDUSTAN 7343346.jpg HINDUSTAN πηγη tynebuiltships

----------


## dionisos

TANKER HELLESPONT SPLENDOUR IMO 7370870 Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1975 στην HIROSIMA-JAPAN GR 62381 DW 123686 TONS. Επωληθη το 1988 και ονομαστηκε JAHRE SPRAY
HELLESPONT SPLENDOUR-JAHRE SPRAY 7370870.jpg ως JAHRE SPRAY shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

TANKER HELLESPONT GLORY IMO 7377218 Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1975 στο SAIKAI-JAPAN GR 46289 DW 89735 TONS. Επωληθη το 1985 και ονομαστηκε BP VISION.
HELLESPONT GLORY-BP VISION 7377218.jpg ως BP VISION shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

OBO BALDER ALVAR IMO 6714548Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1967 στο MALMOE-SWEDEN  GR 37884 DW 74527 TONS. Επωληθη το 1980 και ονομαστηκε LA LIBERTAD
BALDER ALVAR IMO 6714548.jpgBALDER ALVARBALDER ALVAR-LA LIBERTAD 6714548.jpgΩς LA LIBERTAD shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

HELLESPONT COURAGE IMO 7517002- HELLESPONT CONQUEST IMO 7517014 Αδελφα BULK CARRIERS Ναυπηγησης το 1976 και 1977 αντιστοιχα στο IMARI - JAPAN. 
HELLESPONT COURAGE IMO 7517002.jpgHELLESPONT COURAGE shipspotting HELLESPONT COURAGE-KITSA 7517002.jpg KITSA 
HELLESPONT CONQUEST IMO 7517014.jpg HELLESPONT CONQUEST HELLESPONT CONQUEST-STARLIGHT 7517014.jpg STARLIGHT shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

COURAGE EX FORT STEELE IMO 7368267 Δεξαμενοπλοιο ναυπηγησης 1974 στο KRIMPEN AAN DEN IJSEEL-NETHERLANDS GR 17257 DW 31275 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1994 και επωληθη το 1996
COURAGE EX FORT STEELE 7368267.jpg ως FORT STEELE shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

VASILIKOS IMO 7377256 Δεξαμενοπλοιο ναυπηγησης 1976 στο SAIKAI-JAPAN. GR 72991 DW 141178 Επωληθη το 1990
VASILIKOS-SVENNER IMO 7377256.jpg ως SVENNER

----------


## dionisos

HELLESPONT ARGOSY IMO 7411040 Δεξαμενοπλοιο ναυπηγησης 1977στο KRIMPEN AAN DEN IJSEEL NETHERLANDS. GR 30641 DW 56085
HELLESPONT ARGOSY-SANKO TRUST 7411040.jpg ως SANKO TRUST

----------


## npapad

> HELLESPONT ARGOSY IMO 7411040 Δεξαμενοπλοιο ναυπηγησης 1977στο KRIMPEN AAN DEN IJSEEL NETHERLANDS. GR 30641 DW 56085
> HELLESPONT ARGOSY-SANKO TRUST 7411040.jpg ως SANKO TRUST


Αυτό πουλήθηκε όταν ακόμα κατασκευαζόταν οπότε δεν ταξίδεψε με το αρχικό του όνομα. Γενικά η εταιρεία αν παρατηρήσετε τη λίστα πουλούσε πολύ εύκολα (ελάχιστα πήγαν για διάλυση) αποκομίζοντας κέρδος από την υπεραξία των πλοίων. Την πώληση κατά τη διάρκεια της κατασκευής την εφάρμοσε και με 4 VLCC που πούλησε το 2001-2002 και ενώ είχαν ονόματα της εταιρείας δεν ταξίδεψαν με αυτά αλλά αποπερατώθηκαν με άλλα ονόματα.
To HELLESPONT BURNSIDE που αποπερατώθηκε σαν HARAD (ΙΜΟ 9220952). Η αναφορά κάποιων site ότι το HARAD ήταν το πρώην HELLESPONT HOLLY είναι λανθασμένη.
Το HELLESPONT ELSMERE που αποπερατώθηκε σαν MARJAN (IMO 9220964)
και τα HELLESPONT HOLLY και HELLESPONT SHERIDAN που έγιναν τα SAFWA (IMO 9223887) και ABQAIQ (IMO 9247182) χωρίς όμως να έχω βρει μέχρι τώρα ποιο έγινε ποιο, γι αυτό και δεν έχω βάλει ΙΜΟ σε αυτά τα δύο στη λίστα.
Πούλησε το 2010 πάνω στην κατασκευή και ένα offshore, το HELLESPONT DEITY (δείτε τη λίστα).

----------


## dionisos

MOLISTA IMO 7325796 GR 32960 DW 54682 TONS - SERRAI IMO 7303554 GR 33406 DW 55057 TONS Δυο αδελφα BULK CARRIERS ναυπηγησης 1974 και 1973 αντιστοιχα στην GDYNIA-POLLAND.
MOLISTA IMO 7325796.jpg MOLISTA MOLISTA - ANASTASSIA 7325796.jpg ANASTASSIA
SERRAI IMO 7303554.jpg SERRAI SERRAI - C. NURFAN 7303554.jpg C. NURFAN shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

HELLE SPRITE IMO 7725001 GR1164 DW 2139 TONS - HELLE SPRINT IMO 7725013GR 1164 DW 2209 TONS. Δυο μικρα αδελφα δεξαμενοπλοια ναυπηγησης στο ONOMICHI-JAPAN το 1977 και 1978 αντιστοιχα. Επωληθησαν και τα δυο το 1985
 το πρωτο HELLE SPRITE- ELBA IMO 7725001.jpg ως ELBA. Το δευτερο  HELLE SPRINT- CALETTA IMO 7725013.jpg ως CALETTA shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

HELLESPONT MERCHANT IMO 7632993 GR 36866 DW 64657 - HELLESPONT MONARCH IMO 7807988 GR 36590 DW 64657 - HELLESPONT MINER IMO 7628368 GR 36592 DW 60962 - HELLESPONT MARINER IMO 7628344 GR 36582 DW 64649 TONS. Τεσσερα αδελφα BULK CARRIERS Ναυπηγηθεντα στην URAGA-JAPAN τα τρια πρωτα και το τεταρτο στην YOKOSUKA -JAPAN.
HELLESPONT MERCHANT 7632993.jpg HELLESPONT MERCHANT HELLESPONT MERCHANT-CRNA GORA 7632993.jpg CRNA GORA
HELLESPONT MONARCH IMO 7807988.jpg HELLESPONT MONARCH HELLESPONT MONARCH-AGHIA MARKELLA 7807988.jpg AGHIA MARKELLA

----------


## dionisos

ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΑΔΕΛΦΩΝ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ  ΤΟΥ POST 30
HELLESPONT MINER IMO 7628368.jpg HELLESPONT MINER HELLESPONT MINER-OCEANIC MINDANAO 7628368.jpg OCEANIC MINDANAO
HELLESPONT MARINER IMO 7628344.jpg HELLESPONT MARINER HELLESPONT MARINER-BULK EXPLORER 7628344.jpg BULK EXPLORER  shipspoting

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> COURAGE EX FORT STEELE IMO 7368267 Δεξαμενοπλοιο ναυπηγησης 1974 στο KRIMPEN AAN DEN IJSEEL-NETHERLANDS GR 17257 DW 31275 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1994 και επωληθη το 1996
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 179952 ως FORT STEELE shipspotting


Αδελφό με τα product του Νιάρχου που έχτισε στον Σκαραμαγκά.

----------


## dionisos

FIONA M. EX PONTUS IMO 5152274 Δεξαμενοπλοιο ναυπηγηθηκε το 1958 στην ΑΜΒΕΡΣΑ - ΒΕΛΓΙΟ GR 16008 DW 26488 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1980 και πηγε για διαλυση το 1983
FIONA M. EX PONTUS 5152274.jpg ως  PONTUS shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

REGINA II IMO 5039111 Δεξαμενοπλοιο ναπηγηθηκε το 1959 στο GOTHENBURG-SWEDEN GR 12662 DW 20507 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1983 και πηγε για διαλυση το 1984.
REGINA II- BEBUIN 5039111.jpg ως BEDUINREGINA II- EVELYN 5039111.jpg ως EVELYN

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> FIONA M. EX PONTUS IMO 5152274 Δεξαμενοπλοιο ναυπηγηθηκε το 1958 στην ΑΜΒΕΡΣΑ - ΒΕΛΓΙΟ GR 16008 DW 26488 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1980 και πηγε για διαλυση το 1983
> FIONA M. EX PONTUS 5152274.jpg ως  PONTUS shipspoting


Ως PONTUS ΄ήταν του Πάππας.

----------


## dionisos

HELLESPONT TATINA IMO 7372751. Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1976 στο TOKYO-JAPAN GR 50176 DW 96550 TONS Αγορασθηκε το 1985 και πωληθηκε το 1991
HELLESPONT TATINA IMO 7372751.jpg  HELLESPONT TATINA shipspoting HELLESPONT TATINA-NOGA 7372751.jpg ως NOGA

----------


## dionisos

ELENI P. IMO 7222645 OBO Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1972 στην YOKOHAMA-JAPAN GR 84348 DW 164545 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1981 και πωληθηκε το 1987.
ELENI P.-CYPRESS KING 7222645.jpg εδω ως CYPRESS KING shipspotting.

----------


## dionisos

HELLESPONT SPIRIT IMO 7301726. Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1973 στο KOBE-JAPAN GR 53320 DW 112106 TONS. Πηγε για διαλυση το 1992
HELLESPONT SPIRIT IMO 7301726.jpg HELLESPONT SPIRIT HELLENIC SPIRIT-ACLLIVITY PRINCE 7301726.jpg ACCLIVITY PRINCE

----------


## dionisos

MARIKA P.EX ETERNAL LIGHT IMO 7304998 OBO Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1973 στην YOKOHAMA-JAPAN GR 39909 DW 76782 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1981 κα πωληθηκε το 1989
MARIKA P. IMO 7304998.jpg MARIKA P.MARIKA P.-ETERNAL LIGHT 7304998.jpg και ως ETERNAL LIGHT shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

HELESPONT DARING IMO 8400206 GR 16605 DW 27622 - HELLESPONT DEFIANT IMO 8400232 GR 16605 DW 27601 TONS. Δυο αδελφα BULK CARRIER ναυπηγησης του 1985 στο TAMANO -JAPAN 
HELLESPONT DARING-SANKO DARING 8400206.jpg SANCO DARING HELLESPONT DARING -ADVENTURER 8400206.jpg ADVENTURER
HELLESPONT DEFIANT-CAVO PLATANOS 8400232.jpg CAVO PLATANOS HELLESPONT DEFIANT-NORDIC BULKER 8400232.jpg NORDIC BULKER shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

HELLESPONT VANGUARD IMO 8323202 GR 22135 DW 38888-HELLESPONT VALOUR IMO 8323226 GR 22135 DW 38830 TONS. Δυο αδελφα  BULK CARRIERS ναυπηγησης το 1984 στο TOKYO-JAPAN Επωληθησαν το 1990
HELLESPONT VANGUARD IMO 8323202.jpg HELLESPONT VANGUARD HELLESPONT VANGUARD-WARRIOR 8323202.jpg WARRIOR
HELLESPONT VALOUR IMO 8323226.jpgHELLESPONT VALOUR HELLESPONT VALOUR-NIEBLA 8323226.jpg NIEBLA shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

HELLESPONT ENTERPRISE EX BRAZILIAN PEACE IMO 7382093 Δεξαμενοπλοιο ναυπηγησης στο ROTTERDAM-NETHERLANDS GR 150517 DW 319226 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1982 και πηγε για διαλυση το 1986 
HELLESPONT ENTERPRISE IMO 7382093.jpg HELLESPONT ENTERPRISE shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

AMAZON IMO 8010453 BULK CARRIER Ναυπηγησης το 1981 στο ULSAN -S.KOREA GR 76906 DW 148629 TONS Επωληθη το 2001
AMAZON IMO 8010453.jpg AMAZON AMAZON - CAPE BRAZIL 8010453.jpg CAPE BRAZIL shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

LANDWOOD IMO 6826016 Δεξαμενοπλοιο ναυπηγησης το 1968 στην ΓΑΛΛΙΑ GR 40626 DW 81283 TONS Επωληθη το 1985. Χρησιμοποιηθηκε ως αποθηκη.
LANDWOOD-FRUCTIDOR 6826016.jpg FRUCTIDOR LANDWOOD- KLIO IMO 6826016.jpg KLIO shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

LA FLECHE EX FORT ALBANY Καναδεζικο κλασης FORT Ναυπηγηθηκε στις 28-5-1943 στο LAUZON Q.C. GROSS 7131 TONS Πηγε για διαλυση το 1961 στην MIHARA
LA FLECHE EX FORT ALBANY.jpg shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

MONTREALER EX FORT ROMAINE Καναδεζικο κατηγοριας FORT Ναυπηγηθηκε στις 8-9-1943 στο MONTREAL GROSS 7131 TONS. Πηγε για διαλυση το 1968 στο CASTELLON.
MONTREALER EX FORT ROMAINE.jpg shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

ROYAL WILLIAM EX FORT WRIGLEY Καναδεζικο κατηγοριας FORT Ναυπηγηθηκε στις 1-4-1943 στην VICTORIA B.C. GROSS 7120 TONS.Πηγε για διαλυση το 1962 στο VADO LIGURE
ROYAL WILLIAM EXFORT WRIGLEY.jpg shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

CANUK TRADER EX KAWARTHA PARK Καναδεζικο κατηγοριας PARK Ναυπηγηθηκε στις 27-6-1944 στο TRACYQ.C. GROSS 7151 TONS. Πηγε για διαλυση το 1968 στο HONG KONG.
CANUK TRADER EX KAWARTHA PARK.jpg shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

HELLESPONT FAIRFAX IMO 9246633 -HELLESPONT TARA IMO 9235268. Δυο αδελφα ULCC Δεξαμενοπλοια ναυπηγηθεντα το 2002 στην SEOUL- S.KOREA. GROSS 234006 DW 441585 TONS. Επωληθησαν το 2004.
HELLESPONT FAIRFAX IMO 9246633.jpg HELLESPONT FAIRFAX HELLESPONT FAIRFAX- TI OCEANIA 9246633.jpg TI OCEANIA 
HELLESPONT TARA IMO 9235268.jpgHELLESPONT TARA HELLESPONT TARA-TI EUROPE 9235268.jpg TI EUROPE shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

HELLESPONT METROPOLIS IMO 9224764 - HELLESPONT ALHAMBRA IMO 9224752. Επισης δυο αδελφα με τα ανωτερω ULCC Δεξαμενοπλοια ναυπηγηθεντα και αυτα το 2002 στην SEOUL-S.KOREA και ιδιας χωρητικοτητας. Επωληθησαν και αυτα το 2004. Ειχαν Υπηρεσιακη ταχυτητα 16.5 κομβους και χρησιμοποιηθηκαν σαν αποθηκες.
HELLESPONT METROPOLIS IMO 9224764.jpg HELLESPONT METROPOLIS HELLESPONT METROPOLIS-FSO AFRICA 9224764.jpg FSO AFRICA
HELLESPONT ALHAMBRA 9224752.jpgHELLESPONT ALHAMBRA HELLESPONT ALHAMBRA-TI ASIA 9224752.jpg TI ASIA shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

HELLESPONT CAPITOL IMO 7374785 - HELLESPONT PARAMOUNT IMO 7374797. Δυο αδελφα ULCC Δεξαμενοπλοια ναυπηγησης το 1976 στην ΙΑΠΩΝΙΑ GROSS 187421 DW 388042 TONS και τα δυο. Αγορασθηκαν το 1990 και πηγαν για διαλυση το 2002
HELLESPONT CAPITOL 7374785.jpg HELLESPONT CAPITAL shipspotting
HELLESPONT PARAMOUNT IMO 7374797.jpg HELLESPONT PARAMMOUNT

----------


## dionisos

HELLESPONT ORPHEUM IMO 7359034 - HELLESPONT PARADISE IMO 7359022. Δυο αδελφα ULCC Δεξαμενοπλοια  ναυπηγησης το 1975 στην ODENSE- DENMARK GROSS 150960 DW 315697 TONS. Αγορασθηκαν το 1990 και πηγαν για διαλυση το 2003 στο ALANG και CHINA αντιστοιχα
HELLESPONT ORPHEUM IMO 7359034.jpg HELLESPONT ORPHEUM HELLESPONT PARADISE IMO 7359022.jpg HELLESPONT PARADISE shipspottng

----------


## dionisos

HELLESPONT GRAND IMO 7373432 Δεξαμενοπλοιο ULCC ΝΑΥΠΗΓΗΣΗ 1976 στο SAKAIDE -JAPAN GROSS 201658 DW 421681 TONS Αγορασθηκε το 1990 και πηγε για διαλυση το 2003
HELLESPONT GRAND 7373432.jpg HELLESPONT GRAND IMO 7373432.jpg shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

HELLESPONT EMBASSY IMO 7377000 Δεξαμενοπλοιο ULCC Νυπηγησης το 1976 στο NAGASHAKI GROSS 199210 DW 413015 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1990 και πηγε για διαλυση το 2003 στην CHITAGONG
HELLESPONT EMBASSY 7377000.jpg HELLESPONT EMBASSY   IMO 7377000.jpg shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

HELLESPONT ARMOUR IMO 7125160 Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγησης το 1972 στο ONOMICHI-JAPAN GROSS 59249 DW 118159 TONS Αγορασθηκε το 1989 και πωληθηκε το 1991
HELLESPONT ARMOUR IMO 7125160.jpg HELLESPONT ARMOUR HELLESPONT ARMOUR-ELEKTRA 7125160.jpg ως ELECTRA

----------


## dionisos

HELLESPONT ARCHER IMO 7358004  Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγησης το 1978 στην ANCRA-BRAZIL GROSS 59353 DW 116783 TONS Αγορασθηκε το 1989 και πωληθηκε το 1993.
HELLESPONT ARCHER IMO 7358004.jpg HELLESPONT ARCHER HELLESPONT ARCHER-SOUTH ANGELA 7358004.jpg ως SOUTH ANGELA shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

HELLESPONT ARDENT IMO 7212315 Δεξαμενοπλοιο ναυπηγησης το 1972 στην SEVILLA -SPAIN GROSS 50227 DW 96961 TONS.Αγορασθηκε το 1989 και πηγε για διαλυση το 1993
HELLESPONT ARDENT-NERAIDA 7212315.jpg

----------


## dionisos

HELLESPONT ARROW IMO 7370492 Δεξαμενοπλοιο ναυπηγησης το 1974 στη MIHARA-JAPAN GROSS 44608 DW 87439 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1989 και πηγε για διαλυση το 1993
HELLESPONT ARROW-ERATO 7370492.jpg ως ERATO shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

HELLESPONT COURAGE IMO 7381051 Δεξαμενοπλοιο ναυπηγησης το 1975 στην URAGA GROSS 46446 DW 89702 TONS.Αγορασθηκε το 1985 και πωληθηκε το 2001
HELLESPONT COURAGE IMO 7381051.jpg HELLESPONT COURAGE HELLESPONT COURAGE-CANADIAN OWL 7381051.jpg ως CANADIAN OWL shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

PHILIPPI IMO 7380394 BULK CARRIER Ναυπηγησης το 1974 στην SHIZUOKA-JAPAN GROSS 13785 DW 27243 TONS.Αγορασθηκε το 1984 και πωληθηκε το 1987.
PHILIPPI IMO 7380394.jpg PHILIPPI shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

HELLESPONT SERENITY IMO 7376379 Δεξαμενοπλοιο ναυπηγησης το 1976 στο NAGASHAKI GROSS 43417 DW 83466 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1988 και πωληθηκε το 1995 
HELLESPONT SERENITY 7376379.jpg HELLESPONT SERENITY HELLESPONT SERENITY-GOLDEN AMBASSADOR7376379.jpg και ως GOLDEN AMBASADOR shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

HELLESPONT TENACITY IMO 7371290 Δεξαμενοπλοιο ναυπηγησης 1974 στην FUKUJAMA GROSS 48341 DW 89965 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1988 και πωληθηκε το 1997.
HELLESPONT TENACITY 7371290.jpg HELLESPONT TENACITY HELLESPONT TENACITY-HELENE 7371290.jpg και ως HELENE shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

HELLESPONT PROSPERITY IMO 7377189 Δεξαμενοπλοιο ναυπηγησης το 1975 στο IMARI-JAPAN GROSS 46350 DW 89467 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1988 και πωληθηκε το 1998.
HELLESPONT PROSPERITY IMO 7377189.jpg HELLESPONT PROSPERITY shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

HELLESPONT DIGNITY IMO 7352751 Δεξαμενοπλοιο ναυπηγησης το 1973 στην HASHIHAMA-JAPAN GROSS 40370 DW 83366 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1989 και πηγε για διαλυση το 1993 στην ΚΙΝΑ.
HELLESPONT DIGNITY IMO 7352751.jpg HELLESPONT DIGNITY shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

HELLESPONT CHIVARLY IMO 9321110-HELLESPONT CREATION  IMO 9321122- HELLESPONT CREDO IMO 9321134. Τρια αδελφα Δεξαμενοπλοια ναυπηγημενα στην ΝΟΤΙΟ ΚΟΡΕΑ ΤΟ 2006 ΚΑΙ 2007 GROSS 8515 DW 13150 TONS περιπου. Αγορασθηκαν το 2008 και πωληθηκαν το 2011.
HELLESPONT CHIVARLY IMO 9321110.jpg HELLESPONT CHIVARLY HELLESPONT CHIVARLY-AUSTER 9321110.jpg AUSTER
HELLESPONT CREATION IMO 9321122.jpg HELLESPONT CREATION HELLESPONT CREATION-LONDON TRADER 9321122.jpg LONDON TRADER
HELLESPONT CREDO IMO 9321134.jpg HELLESPONT CREDO shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

HELLESPONT PROSPERITY IMO 9351440 - HELLESPONT PROVIDENCE IMO 9351464. Αδελφα Δεξαμενοπλοια ναυπηγηθεντα το 2006 και 2007 στην ΚΙΝΑ GROSS 42010 DW 73750 περιπου. Επωληθησαν το 2013 και 2014
HELLESPONT PROSPERITY IMO 9351440.jpg HELLESPONT PROSPERITY HELLESPONT PROSPERITY-SAND SHINER 9351440.jpg SAND SHINER
HELLESPONT PROVIDENCE IMO 9351464.jpg HELLESPONT PROVIDENCE HELLESPONT PROVIDENCE-ARIANE 9351464.jpg ARIANE shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

HELLESPONT PROMISE IMO 9351438 - HELLESPONT PROTECTOR IMO 9351452. Δυο αδελφα Δεξαμενοπλοια οπως και τα προηγουμενα Ναυπηγημενα το 2007 στην ΚΙΝΑ GROSS 42010 DW 73700 TONS περιπου. Παραμενουν εν ενεργεια.
HELLESPONT PROMISE 9351438.jpg HELLESPONT PROMISE  και HELLESPONT PROTECTOR IMO 9351452.jpg HELLESPONT PROTECTOR shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

HELLESPONT PRIDE IMO 9351414 - HELLESPONT PROGRESS IMO 9351426 Δυο ακομη αδελφα των προηγουμενων ναυπηγημενα το 2006 στην ΚΙΝΑ. Συνεχιζουν κανονικα στην Εταιρεια.
HELLESPONT PRIDE IMO 9351414.jpg HELLESPONT PRIDE και HELLESPONT PROGRESS IMO 9351426.jpg HELLESPONT PROGRESS shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

HELLESPONT TATINA IMO 9187760 Δεξαμενοπλοιο κατασκευης 1999 στην YOKOSUKA-JAPAN GROSS 56324 DW 105535 TONS Αγορασθηκε το 2004 και πωληθηκε το 2013
HELLESPONT TATINA 9187760.jpg HELLESPONT TATINA HELLESPONT TATINA-NORTHERN PEARL 9187760.jpg NORTHERN PEARL shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

HELLESPONT TRADER IMO 9114608 Δεξαμενοπλοιο κατασκευης 1996 στην ISHIHARA-JAPAN GROSS 79832 DW 148435 TONS Αγορασθηκε το 2005 
HELLESPONT TRADER 9114608.jpg HELLESPONT TRADER HELLESPONT TRADER-SEA STAR 9114608.jpg SEA STAR shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

HELLESPONT TRIUMPH IMO 9160217 Δεξαμενοπλοιο κατασκευης 1998 στο GEOJE-S.KOREA GROSS 81565 DW 157406 TONS Αγορασθηκε το 1998 και πωληθηκε το 2012
HELLESPONT TRIUMPH 9160217.jpg HELLESPONT TRIUMPH HELLESPONT TRIUMPH- PECOS 9160217.jpg PECOS shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

HELLESPONT TRINITY IMO 9118458-HELLESPONT TROOPER IMO 9107710-HELLESPONT TRUST IMO 9159672. Τρια αδελφα Δεξαμενοπλοια κατασκευασμενα το 1996 τα δυο πρωτα και το 1999 το τριτο στο GEOJE-S.KOREA. GROSS 80637 DW 147500 περιπου. Τα δυο πρωτα αγορασθηκαντο 2005 και πωληθηκαν το 2012 το δε τριτο αγορασθηκε το 2007 και πωληθηκε το 2011.
HELLESPONT TRINITY IMO 9118458.jpg HELLESPONT TRINITY HELLESPONT TRINITY-MARINA M 9118458.jpg MARINA M
HELLESPONT TROOPER IMO 9107710.jpg HELLESPONT TROOPER HELLESPONT TROOPER-SPETSES 9107710.jpg SPETSES
HELLESPONT TRUST IMO 9159672.jpg HELLESPONT TRUST shipspoting

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> HELLESPONT TRINITY IMO 9118458-HELLESPONT TROOPER IMO 9107710-HELLESPONT TRUST IMO 9159672. Τρια αδελφα Δεξαμενοπλοια κατασκευασμενα το 1996 τα δυο πρωτα και το 1999 το τριτο στο GEOJE-S.KOREA. GROSS 80637 DW 147500 περιπου. Τα δυο πρωτα αγορασθηκαντο 2005 και πωληθηκαν το 2012 το δε τριτο αγορασθηκε το 2007 και πωληθηκε το 2011.
> HELLESPONT TRINITY IMO 9118458.jpg HELLESPONT TRINITY HELLESPONT TRINITY-MARINA M 9118458.jpg MARINA M
> HELLESPONT TROOPER IMO 9107710.jpg HELLESPONT TROOPER HELLESPONT TROOPER-SPETSES 9107710.jpg SPETSES
> HELLESPONT TRUST IMO 9159672.jpg HELLESPONT TRUST shipspoting


Βλέπω τα 2 τα έχουν πάρει οι Μαρτίνοι.

----------


## dionisos

HELLESPONT ELSMERE IMO 9220964- HELLESPONT BURNSIDE IMO 9220952. Δυο αδελφα Δεξαμενοπλοιο VLCC κατασκευασμενα στην GEOJE -S.KOREA και τα οποια πωληθηκαν πριν τυαξιδεψουν με τα ονοματα τους. GROSS 159990 DW 303000 TONS περιπου.
HELLESPONT ELSMERE-MARJAN 9220964.jpg MARJAN EX HELLESPONT ELSMERE HELLESPONT BURNSIDE-HARAD 9220952.jpg HARAD EX HELLESPONT BURNSIDE shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

HELLESPONT DAWN IMO 9421776- HELLESPONT DARING IMO 9421764- HELLESPONT DEFIANCE IMO 9421788. Τρια αδελφα SUPPLY VESSEL κατασκευης το 2009 στο COCHIN-INDIA GROSS 2177 DW 3250 TONS. Ενα ακομη αδελφο πλοιο για το οποιο ζητειται φωτογραφια ειναι το HELLESPONT DRIVE
HELLESPONT DAWN IMO 9421776.jpg HELLESPONT DAWN HELLESPONT DARING IMO 9421764.jpg HELLESPONT DARING 
HELLESPONT DEFIANCE IMO 9421788.jpg HELLESPONT DEFIANCE shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

HELLESPONT DEITY IMO 9426647. Πλοιο ανεφοδιασμου(SUPPLY VESSEL) Κατασκευης το 2010 στο BATAM-INDONESIA το οποιον επωληθη κατατην διαρκεια της κατασκευης του ονομαζομενο REM SUPPLIER. Ενα ακομη αδελφο του που και αυτο επωληθη κατα την κατασκευη του το HELLESPONT DIONE για το οποιο ζητειται φωτογραφια.
HELLESPONT DEITY-REM SUPPLIER 9426647.jpg REM SUPPLIER shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

> Αυτό πουλήθηκε όταν ακόμα κατασκευαζόταν οπότε δεν ταξίδεψε με το αρχικό του όνομα. Γενικά η εταιρεία αν παρατηρήσετε τη λίστα πουλούσε πολύ εύκολα (ελάχιστα πήγαν για διάλυση) αποκομίζοντας κέρδος από την υπεραξία των πλοίων. Την πώληση κατά τη διάρκεια της κατασκευής την εφάρμοσε και με 4 VLCC που πούλησε το 2001-2002 και ενώ είχαν ονόματα της εταιρείας δεν ταξίδεψαν με αυτά αλλά αποπερατώθηκαν με άλλα ονόματα.
> To HELLESPONT BURNSIDE που αποπερατώθηκε σαν HARAD (ΙΜΟ 9220952). Η αναφορά κάποιων site ότι το HARAD ήταν το πρώην HELLESPONT HOLLY είναι λανθασμένη.
> Το HELLESPONT ELSMERE που αποπερατώθηκε σαν MARJAN (IMO 9220964)
> και τα HELLESPONT HOLLY και HELLESPONT SHERIDAN που έγιναν τα SAFWA (IMO 9223887) και ABQAIQ (IMO 9247182) χωρίς όμως να έχω βρει μέχρι τώρα ποιο έγινε ποιο, γι αυτό και δεν έχω βάλει ΙΜΟ σε αυτά τα δύο στη λίστα.
> Πούλησε το 2010 πάνω στην κατασκευή και ένα offshore, το HELLESPONT DEITY (δείτε τη λίστα).


Φωτογραφια των δυο πλοιων HELLESPONT HOLLY και HELLESPONT SHERIDAN 
ABQAIQ.jpg ABQAIQ SAFWA.jpg SAFWA shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

HELLESPONT CENTURION IMO 9433303-HELLESPONT CHALLENGER IMO 9435703-HELLESPONT CHARGER IMO 9436381. Τρια Αδελφα Δεξαμενοπλοια κατασκευης το 2009 στο MOKPO-S.KOREA GROSS 11551 DW 16800 TONS περιπου. Πωληθηκαν το 2014
HELLESPONT CENTURION IMO 9433303.jpg HELLESPONT CENTURION HELLESPONT CHALLENGER IMO 9435703.jpg HELLESPONT CHALLENGER
HELLESPONT CHARGER IMO 9436381.jpg HELLESPONT CHARGER shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

HELLESPONT CHIEFTAIN IMO 9436393-HELLESPONT COMMANDER IMO 9436408- HELLESPONT CRUSADER IMO 9436410. Τρια ακομη αδερφα Δεξαμενοπλοια ιδια με τα ανωτερω κατασκευης το 2010 στο MOKPO-S.KOREA.GROSS 11551 DW 16800 περιπου. Και αυτα πωληθηκαν το 2014
HELLESPONT CHIEFTAIN IMO 9436393.jpgHELLESPONT CHIEFTAIN HELLESPONT COMMANDER IMO 9436408.jpg HELLESPONT COMMANDER
HELLESPONT CRUSADER IMO 9436410.jpg HELLESPONT CRUSADER shipspoting

----------

